# Top 10 WNBA players of all time



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Name your top 10!

1. Diane Taurasi
2. Candace Parker
3. Lisa Leslie?
4. That hot San Antonio Girl

I think the next 6 are really debatable, and I am looking forward to seeing some heated discussion between the top WNBA players.


----------

